# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  ممكن تساعدوني جزاكم الله خير

## love who is love you

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يعطيكم العاافيه اخوووواني تكفون اللي تخصص انتااج والالات اتمنى يراسلني لجل في اشياء كثر متوقفه ع كم سوااال اتمنى المساعد ولكم تحياتي

----------


## love who is love you

لا يوجد احد من نفس التخصص

----------

